# Fogg's New Releases



## Sir Vape (10/9/15)

*Fogg's Awesome Sauce
Presents

The Grand Escape *
Fogg’s traditional strawberry shortcake. A classic combination of layered biscuit, fresh strawberries, sugar and cream, that never fails to delight. A delectable creamy dessert vape with layers of flavour. The perfect companion for that grand escape.

*The Final Descent *
Fogg’s has listened and delivered once again. After numerous requests we present our very own peanut butter and jam. Creamy thick peanut butter topped with homemade strawberry jam with our addition of a hint of vanilla, make this a vape to savour. Sail through clouds of goodness on your final descent.

70 VG / 30PG

50ml

Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dirge (10/9/15)

Sounds good boys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/9/15)

The Final Descent is awesome! My current ADV

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/9/15)

@Imthiaz Khan


----------



## Sir Vape (14/9/15)

Thanks for the support and the feedback on the new Fogg's releases. You guys rock


----------



## Dirge (8/10/15)

Why don't you guys send pipettes with the Foggs anymore?


----------



## BigGuy (12/10/15)

Battling to get stock of them but as soon as we do i will add to the packages.


----------



## Dirge (12/10/15)

BigGuy said:


> Battling to get stock of them but as soon as we do i will add to the packages.


Cool, they're quite handy when the juice gets delivered to the office and I don't have anything readily available to decant the liquid in too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

